# Test Ace conversion



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys, i recently got some test ace powder and im having trouble finding any conversion to injectable to it.  Can anyone point me in the right direction? 

Thanks


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 8, 2010)

anyone?....Mudge?


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 8, 2010)

use a powder calculator to get volumes of oils and solvents you need. basskilleronline.com has one, with lots of instructions. Use 2% BA and 18%BB, with gso or cso. heat slwoly and stir and try not to get temp above 160F too much. Let cool to 50c before you filter. Make sure you use a thermometer. Don't attempt to go over 100mg/ml.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 9, 2010)

you'll be lucky to get it over 75mg/ml


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 9, 2010)

you can get 100mg/ml, with 2/18. At about 120mg/ml it won't hold in solution any more with out changing things up. Though hand stirring on a stove top with out temp control you might have more difficulty.


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 19, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> you can get 100mg/ml, with 2/18. At about 120mg/ml it won't hold in solution any more with out changing things up. Though hand stirring on a stove top with out temp control you might have more difficulty.


 

Appreciated, guys.  i will let you know how it turns out.

Thanks again


----------

